# Sharpener Tacchella Atieffe Au 300 , please help my.



## Cris (Aug 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a sharpener TACCHELLA Atieffe model AU300, with manual movements, but unfortunately it lacks many of the accessories supplied (do not know 'if lost or sold separately from the previous owner), but given the cost of purchase (practically old iron) or also wanted to take it with the intention to realize myself missing accessories (universal head, tailstock, vice rail universal breast helicoids accessory, accessory for sharpening drills.
I would like to use to sharpen the cutters head, countersinks and drill bits ......... riproponendomi ultimately to realize the device for sharpening mower.
I already 'contacted the manufacturer who has kindly responded, referring the impossibility of being able to obtain spare parts and / or drawings of various details (this model was produced in the 40's) and advising me to try (which is not easy) to contact any holder of such a machine.
Together with sharpener there was also his manual, unfortunately incomplete and some molette that for safety I'll have 'still buy new ones.
Coming to the point, politely ask if some user has or knows such a machine, in order to trace the broad measures of its accessories to be able to replicate.
As soon as I will have the 'posterior scannerizato' manual (incomplete) of that sharpener and of course postero 'photos of the restoration of the machine.
Please, how do you get the pictures? :wall:
Thanks and greetings to all.
Cris
Thanks for any assistance.


----------

